# Initials



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Some time ago, I purchased initials to embed in a diamond willow stick. The Chiefs website no longer lists custom initials (lapel pin). I need initials for my recently retired physician's stick. Any sources?

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/254-daughter-in-law-2-of-3/


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I did a search on "custom lapel pin." Google's result had an ad for a jewelry company, "Steve Hydock Jewelers," but they only produce pins in precious metals that start at $50. They offer pins at 3/16" tall.

Among the only other things I could find were items that were no smaller than 3/4" tall.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

gdenby said:


> I did a search on "custom lapel pin." Google's result had an ad for a jewelry company, "Steve Hydock Jewelers," but they only produce pins in precious metals that start at $50. They offer pins at 3/16" tall.
> 
> Among the only other things I could find were items that were no smaller than 3/4" tall.


Thanks much! The Chief website (http://www.chiefsupply.com) is where I bought the previous ones, but I was unable to find them there this week. That was my last resort, as I wasn't pleased that they were plastic and took five weeks to deliver. Finally, I called them on Friday and ordered what I need, 3/8" letter height, gold finish. The previous ones did look good against the red-brown background in the altered areas of a "diamond" willow like the one my Doc will get.

I met him for breakfast so he could grip the stick in several places to fit the diameter to his hand. Today, I took those areas down 1/8" dia. or a bit more. Just a little more sanding in the bright sunlight, and then I wait for the letters to arrive.

These were about $9 each (I bought one with two and one with three initials to see which looks and fits better).


----------

